# HELP! Lost 4 of 15 local channels in Chicago and unable to Acquire data error



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Old tivo type boxes all lost satellite channels 2,5,7,11 of the 13-15 available channels for the Chicago area. Tech Supt had me reset satellite configutation to round (was oval). All signals are 97% or greater for the satellite, but acquiring data failed at the 87% mark. Satellite Error Info message states that it was not able to find information for all channels. ....

On my old RCA Tivo channels 2,5,7,11 say channel not available. On my hr10-250's all I get is a bkack screen for 2,5,7 channels, while 11 says channel not available. Guide data appears to be correct except for channels not available.

I should state that my hr21-100 receives everything without problems.

Any suggestions? Luckily I get the local OTA 2-1, 5-1, and 7-1 so I have not lost anything. Any ideas or suggestions? Should I just cancel local channels all together? Thanks in advance.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Check this out.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203836


----------

